# Resume



## Pa Ireland (Mar 25, 2013)

Can anybody advise me,I have read how important it is to have my resume written to suit applying for a job in Canada.Should I use a professional company to do this or find a template and do it myself?????????????????


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Canada Resume Guide
Sample Resumes by Canadian Resume Writing Service
Combined Resume Format Samples for Senior Management & Executives - Resume World Toronto

Set your word application to spell-check English-Canadian there are differences between US spellings and Canadian, its a bit of a mishmash of US and UK

Dont forget a cover letter relevant to the job and if you get a phone interview (possible if your in Ireland still) make sure you send a thank you email afterwards. Oh and stay standing or at least sitting bolt upright throughout the phone interview, for some reason it makes you sound more confident and authorative to the people on the other end of the phone.


Travel and Work Abroad | Canadian Resume For participants through IEC | International Experience Canada



> Do Include:
> 
> Personal information (including name, address, phone number, email address and languages spoken)
> Skills/summary of qualifications
> ...


Don't mail 300 companies your resume and never follow up, that doesn't work in Canada.
Pick your targets carefully, either ring them first and ask to send a resume or send it and ring them afterwards. You will have to make contact with them, the Canadians don't seem to do email as far as job hunting goes. There are a few posts on here where people described how they got interviews by ringing companies and asking to speak to someone who could help them with their job hunting. Canadian employers like that kind of get up and go.

Best of luck

John

EDIT
if you are looking for companies to target try http://www.ic.gc.ca/app/ccc/srch/bscSrch.do

Put in activity type, minimum company size location etc and it lists all companies in Canada matching you search


----------



## Pa Ireland (Mar 25, 2013)

John, thanks for the detailed reply which was very helpful.I have been getting very confused sending emails and getting very little response.I going to ring a few companies direct the website address you gave me is a great help to get company details and contact numbers.Still on two minds if I should do up my own resume or get a professional to do it. Will it give me an edge or is that all sales talk.Thanks again.


----------

